# Can you picture faces in your head?



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Can you guys imagine somebodys face in your head? I can't seem to be able to do so.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Not only faces, but smell, taste, memories... sound of a voice of a loved one...

Why is that?


----------



## stuckinabubble (Mar 30, 2016)

Same  I used to be really good at visualizing things in my head but now when I try to generate mental images they are all hazy and jumbled.


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

This is a classic dissociative/dp/dr symptom.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2016)

How come some people get the blank mind while others don't?


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

Either some interpret their symptoms as a blank mind (not deliberately of course) and some interpret differently like I'm in a dream etc..or dissociation really effects different areas of the brain in everyone.

I pictured faces very poorly in my mind and it didn't change when dp developed.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

When I was sitting down one day I thought of this weird grounding exercise. If I try to imagine touching certain objects in my environment it actually makes me feel more connected to my environment. The first time I tried this it had the most effect but now the effect is much smaller unless I concentrate really hard. When starting the exercise it was almost impossible to imagine what an object felt like in my mind, but if I repeatedly imagined touching the object in question and observed the texture and hardness of the object I could start to just barely imagine what it feels like to touch it. You can also touch the object and then immediately try to recreate the feeling you got when you touched it. I've tried this exercise with all the other senses, but touch is the only one that makes me feel more connected.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Mezona,

It's an interesting topic and links up with some other topics that I have an interest in (learning difficulties in children with dissociation disorders and compassion training).

By sheer coincidence, I've just read an article about it, although the article does not relate to DP. Hope you don't mind me posting a link to the article. There's also a forum for people who experience aphantasia.

http://www.theguardian.com/education/2016/jun/04/aphantasia-no-visual-imagination-impact-learning


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I can kind of do it. But I tend to lose memory of certain details that are included on an individual's face.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Interesting topic. I can't either. My ability to picture things in my head is screwed.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

But I know I could do it. Why did this have to happen?


----------

